# Neue Informationen zu Haswell: iGPU wird noch wichtiger



## Skysnake (11. Dezember 2012)

Die bekannte chinesische Internetseite VR-Zone hat soeben eine Folie zur neuen Haswell Modellpalette von Intel veröffentlicht. Beim Namensschema orientiert man sich praktisch 1:1 an den aktuellen IB Modellen, und auch auf Seiten der CPU findet man keine großen Abweichungen. So bleibt es weiterhin bei nur zwei Modellen, welche OC erlauben. Die bekannten K Modelle.

Auch in Sachen Threads und LLC (L3) Cache tut sich nichts. Weiterhin bleibt es bei maximal 4(Cores)/4(Threads) und 6 MB LLC für die Core i5 und 4/8 sowie 8MB LLC für die Core i7. Genauso bleibt auch das Dualchannel-DDR3-1600 Interface unverändert bestehen.

Die erste echte Änderung stellt sich auf Seiten der iGPU ein, welche nun auf den Namen HD4600 lautet. Diese soll deutlich größer werden als die aktuelle iGPU der IvyBridge CPUs, und somit dann wohl einen Großteil des DIE-Space einnehmen. Überraschend hierbei ist, das sämtliche Modelle über die gleiche iGPU verfügen, es also keine Abstufung mehr innerhalb der Desktop-CPUs gibt.

Für HTPC-Fans sicherlich eine gute Nachricht, da die kleinen CPUs nicht mehr mit kleineren iGPUs daher kommen. Gerade für Leser von PCGH, welche im Allgemeinen auf eine dedizierte High-End- bis Performance-GPU setzen, werden diese Neuigkeiten aber wohl sehr enttäuschend sein. Tut sich doch auf Seiten der CPU gar nichts bis wenig, und die iGPU wird nicht genutzt. So bleibt am Ende nur noch die etwas gestiegene TDP zurück, welche aber wohl von der gewachsenen iGPU herrührt und eben bei Verwendung eine dedizierten GPU nicht mehr ins Gewicht fällt.

Für Besitzer einer SB CPU wie dem 2x00k zeichnet sich also eine weitere Generation ohne Anreize für Aufrüstungen ab. Auf der einen Seite natürlich gut für die Besitzer einer solchen CPU, da diese kein Geld ausgeben zu brauchen um aktuelle Hardware zu besitzen, auf der anderen Seite aber auch eine so wohl noch nie dagewesene Stagnation im Bereich der CPU-Performance.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie bereits seit längerem von mir prognostiziert sieht Intel keinerlei Veranlassung darin, sich im CPU-Bereich weiter zu entwickeln, da auf der einen Seite AMD keine Gefahr darstellt, und auf der anderen Seite man ansonsten seinen eigenen High-End CPUs der S2011 Platform Konkurrenz machen würde. 
Gleichzeitig hinkt Intel auf AMD auf Seiten der iGPU stark zurück und kann auch nicht wirklich Boden gut machen. Gerade diese ist aber ein immer wichtiges Verkaufargument geworden, da für Bürorechner, aber auch Mobile-Devices immer öfter auf eine teure und vergleichsweise "stromhungrige" dedizierte GPU verzichtet werden kann. Intel will und kann hier natürlich AMD nicht das Feld überlassen. Die nun zu Tage tretende Stagnation auf Seiten der CPU bei gleichzeitig forcierter iGPU Entwicklung ist daher auch keineswegs verwunderlich, auch wenn viele dies wohl ungern wahr haben wollen.

Quelle: Haswell

Weitere Analyse der Daten von CB: 14


----------



## XE85 (11. Dezember 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> So bleibt es weiterhin bei nur zwei Modellen, welche OC erlauben. Die bekannten K Modelle.



Das dürfte so nicht stimmen, intel hat am letzten IDF angekündigt auch bei der 1150 Plattform, etwas abgespeckt, die Straps einzuführen wie sie auf der Sockel 2011 Plattform vorhanden sind - damit kann dann jedes Modell übertaktet werden:

Neue OC-Features zu Haswell-CPUs veröffentlicht: Straps und direkte Verknüpfung mit HW-Bot

Mit dem 166er Strap kommt man so auch mit dem kleinsten i5 auf 5GHz, noch interessanter dürfte das für die i3 werden.

Sollte das so kommen dürfte, gerade für Low Budget Overclocker, Haswell eine sehr interessante Option sein.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. Dezember 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Auch in Sachen Threads und LLC (L3) Cache tut sich nichts. Weiterhin bleibt es bei maximal 4(Cores)/4(Threads) und 6 MB LLC für die Core i5 und 4/8 sowie 8MB LLC für die Core i7. Genauso bleibt auch das Dualchannel-DDR3-1600 Interface unverändert bestehen.


Schöner Vergleich, aber wie sieht es mit dem i3 aus?


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2012)

Haswell ist voll langweilig. Die iGPU interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Kaum Mehrleistung der CPU. Noch mehr langweilig. Andererseits freut es mich natürlich, dass ich mir das Aufrüsten sparen kann. Vermutlich noch für recht lange Zeit. Intel nimmt eindeutig den Fuß vom Gas.


----------



## facehugger (11. Dezember 2012)

Mich interessiert die iGPU so sehr, als würde in China ein Sack Reis umfallen. Wenn sich bei der CPU-Leistung gegenüber Sandy/Ivy nicht sooo viel tut, kann ich ja beim daddeln weiter bei meinem übertaktetem Oldie bleiben Hätte da schon etwas mehr erwartet, auch wenn Intel es (aufgrund mangelnder Konkurrenz) aktuell nicht wirklich nötig hat...

Gruß


----------



## Skysnake (11. Dezember 2012)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Schöner Vergleich, aber wie sieht es mit dem i3 aus?


 Siehst du Angaben zu i3 auf der Tabelle?

Ich nicht. Ich denke damit ist die Frage dann auch beantwortet 



XE85 schrieb:


> Das dürfte so nicht stimmen, intel hat am letzten IDF angekündigt auch bei der 1150 Plattform, etwas abgespeckt, die Straps einzuführen wie sie auf der Sockel 2011 Plattform vorhanden sind - damit kann dann jedes Modell übertaktet werden:
> 
> Neue OC-Features zu Haswell-CPUs veröffentlicht: Straps und direkte Verknüpfung mit HW-Bot
> 
> ...


 DAS wollen wir aber erst noch sehen. Zudem muss die CPU + Kühlung das auch mit machen.


----------



## Locuza (11. Dezember 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Auch in Sachen Threads und LLC (L3) Cache tut sich nichts. Weiterhin bleibt es bei maximal 4(Cores)/4(Threads) und 6 MB LLC für die Core i5 und 4/8 sowie 8MB LLC für die Core i7. Genauso bleibt auch das Dualchannel-DDR3-1600 Interface unverändert bestehen.


Oberflächlich gesehen tut sich nichts, aber intern verändert sich schon eine ganze Menge. 
Ein Core jetzt 4-Integer-Ports und nicht 3, ebenso hat der LLC jetzt seine eigene Clock-Domain, andere Latenzen (schlechtere soweit ich in Erinnerung habe)  usw.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Haswell ist voll langweilig. Die iGPU interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Kaum Mehrleistung der CPU. Noch mehr langweilig. Andererseits freut es mich natürlich, dass ich mir das Aufrüsten sparen kann. Vermutlich noch für recht lange Zeit. Intel nimmt eindeutig den Fuß vom Gas.


Ich finde Haswell sehr interessant.
4 Integer-Ports und nicht 3, schon seit einer Dekade haben wir 3-Integer-Ports gesehen und ab und zu mal wieder 2. 
FMA3, AVX2, TSX, viele Buffer vergrößert oder verdoppelt, den Durchsatz von den Caches ebenfalls. 
Die iGPU wird auch langsam "schnell" und die Treiber immer brauchbarer


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Dezember 2012)

Ist in etwa schon bekannt, wie "stark" die iGPU wird?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. Dezember 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Siehst du Angaben zu i3 auf der Tabelle?
> 
> Ich nicht. Ich denke damit ist die Frage dann auch beantwortet



Eben DARUM frag ich ja


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Dezember 2012)

Die i3, Pentium und Celeron kommen später, vll Q4 oder auch erst 2014. Es gibt ja bis heute zB keine IVB-basierten Celeron im Desktop.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Dezember 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Oberflächlich gesehen tut sich nichts, aber intern verändert sich schon eine ganze Menge.
> Ein Core jetzt 4-Integer-Ports und nicht 3, ebenso hat der LLC jetzt seine eigene Clock-Domain, andere Latenzen (schlechtere soweit ich in Erinnerung habe)  usw.


Und? So richtig schlägt das nur mit SMT durch. Bei einem Thread wirds schwierig alle 4 Ports parallel zu versorgen. 

Und selbst mit SMT sind maximal 33% mehr IPC drin, aber da musst du wirklich den Best-Case haben, was du im Allgemeinen nicht haben wirst. Gerade Int-Code hat oft/öfters viele branches. Mit mehr als 10% mehr CPU-Leistung würde ich nicht rechnen für bestehende Anwendungen. Das ist NICHTS was ein Aufrüstgrund darstellt.



> Ich finde Haswell sehr interessant.
> 4 Integer-Ports und nicht 3, schon seit einer Dekade haben wir 3-Integer-Ports gesehen und ab und zu mal wieder 2.
> FMA3, AVX2, TSX, viele Buffer vergrößert oder verdoppelt, den Durchsatz von den Caches ebenfalls.
> Die iGPU wird auch langsam "schnell" und die Treiber immer brauchbarer


 Ja, die ISA-Erweiterungen sind interessant, aber die musst du erst mal nutzen. Zudem hat AMD eben genau diese ISA-Erweiterungen eben schon in den eigenen CPUs. Es profitieren also alle gleich viel/wenig davon.


----------



## XE85 (11. Dezember 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> DAS wollen wir aber erst noch sehen.



Stimmt, aber nachdem die Info von intel selbst auf dem IDF kommt sehe ich dem posetiv entgegen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Zudem muss die CPU + Kühlung das auch mit machen.



Das gilt für jegliches overclocking.



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ist in etwa schon bekannt, wie "stark" die iGPU wird?



Nur anhaltspunkte, es gab ein Video indem intel ein System mit Haswell GPU einem System mit Ivy Bridge in Skyrim gegenüberstellte. Dabei war beim Ivy Bridge System eine deutlich niedrigere Auflösung eingestellt (1366 vs. 1920 beim Haswell wenn ich mich nicht irre) und trotzdem lief das ganze auf dem Haswell System deutlich flüssiger. Allein die Auflösung fordert mindestens etwa 40% mehr Performance. Daraus kann man doch eine deutliche Mehrleistung ableiten. Wobei diese GPU nur bei Mobilen Modellen verbaut wird.


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich finde Haswell sehr interessant.
> 4 Integer-Ports und nicht 3, schon seit einer Dekade haben wir 3-Integer-Ports gesehen und ab und zu mal wieder 2.
> FMA3, AVX2, TSX, viele Buffer vergrößert oder verdoppelt, den Durchsatz von den Caches ebenfalls.
> Die iGPU wird auch langsam "schnell" und die Treiber immer brauchbarer



Trotzdem: Laaaaangweilig. Merkt abseits von Benchmarks doch kein Mensch, ob da jetzt H oder SB oder IB werkelt. Noch nicht mal großartig stromsparender wird H. Bis auf die (unnötige) iGPU eine vollkommen sinnbefreite neue Generation.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Dezember 2012)

Und das bringt 99% der Leute hier was?

Hier wehren sich doch alle mit Händen und Füßen gegen die iGPU 

Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen keine dedizierte GPU mehr kaufen zu müssen, aber der "Reiz" des PCs lässt schon immer stärker nach.


----------



## Locuza (11. Dezember 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und? So richtig schlägt das nur mit SMT durch. Bei einem Thread wirds schwierig alle 4 Ports parallel zu versorgen.
> 
> Und selbst mit SMT sind maximal 33% mehr IPC drin, aber da musst du wirklich den Best-Case haben, was du im Allgemeinen nicht haben wirst. Gerade Int-Code hat oft/öfters viele branches. Mit mehr als 10% mehr CPU-Leistung würde ich nicht rechnen für bestehende Anwendungen. Das ist NICHTS was ein Aufrüstgrund darstellt.
> 
> ...


Natürlich ist das mit den 4-Integer-Ports hauptsächlich bei SMT bemerkbar, vielleicht auch endlich mal ein Grund die teuren i7 zu kaufen? 

Und AVX2 und TSX unterstützt AMD ja nicht. Sollte AVX2 mit Kaveri kommen? Habe dazu keine Informationen. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Trotzdem: Laaaaangweilig. Merkt abseits von Benchmarks doch kein Mensch, ob da jetzt H oder SB oder IB werkelt. Noch nicht mal großartig stromsparender wird H. Bis auf die (unnötige) iGPU eine vollkommen sinnbefreite neue Generation.


Langweilig ist relativ. 
Das was du dir vielleicht wünscht ist abseits der Realität und somit für mich nicht interessant.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Dezember 2012)

Intressant für HTPCs und wohl auch im mobilen Sektor, aber sonst lohnt es sich nicht.


----------



## KonterSchock (11. Dezember 2012)

Igpu gehört abgeschafft, Steht nur im weg.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Dezember 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Locuza (11. Dezember 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Igpu gehört abgeschafft, Steht nur im weg.


 IGPU gehört verbessert.


----------



## Sxiet (11. Dezember 2012)

Die IGpu's werden wohl für die Zukunft von Intel entscheidend sein, der Desktopmarkt wird immer kleiner und der Mobilesektor wächst enorm und gerade dieser profitiert enorm von dem gegebenen Leistungszuwachs, Stichwort hierbei sind die Ultrabook's/Convertible's und Tablet's...
Wenn diese dort nicht gegen den restlichen Markt nicht standhalten können würde das für Intel ein enormer Verlust sein, zumal der Server ja auch mehr Richtung ARM und geht und x86er CPU's somit ihre Bedeutung ein Stück weit verlieren, was auch wieder Umsatzeinbussen bedeutet. So könnte vom einstigen Riesen ein Nieschenunternehmen werden


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Dezember 2012)

Unwahrscheinlich, "fette" Server braucht es weiterhin und ARM im Büro taugt ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber nachdem die Info von intel selbst auf dem IDF kommt sehe ich dem posetiv entgegen.



Und ich glaube derartiges immer erst wenn ich es im Test sehe.
Papier ist geduldig. Gerade im Hardware Bereich.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und das bringt 99% der Leute hier was?
> 
> Hier wehren sich doch alle mit Händen und Füßen gegen die iGPU
> 
> Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen keine dedizierte GPU mehr kaufen zu müssen, aber der "Reiz" des PCs lässt schon immer stärker nach.



Ich finde die IGP super. Eine klasse Sache aber ich wünsche mir mehr Nutzen davon wenn ich eine Grafikkarte besitze.
Also als Hybrid System nutzbar.
Sobald die Grafikkarte nicht im 3D Betrieb läuft schaltet sie komplett ab -- und ich meine komplett also 0 Watt -- und die IGP übernimmt die 2D Darstellung.


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Dezember 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> [...]
> Überraschend hierbei ist, das sämtliche Modelle über die gleiche iGPU verfügen. Es hier also keine Abstufung mehr gibt.
> [...]


 
Müsste das nicht anstatt dem Punkt ein Komma sein? 

Zum Thema:

Da bin ich erstmal auf die Leistungswerte gespannt! Schwachsinnig sind die iGPU's auf keinen Fall, haben mir jetzt schon diverse Male (mit anderen Boards...^^) den Arsch gerettet, da ich die Graka's zerflashed hatte... Und im Büro werden die Geräte doch auch langsam zum Renner, keine extra Garfikkarte mehr, trotzdem vollkommen ausreichende Leistung, weniger Stromverbrauch, was will man denn mehr als Chefe?


----------



## turbosnake (11. Dezember 2012)

Schwachsinn war es die stärksten iGPUs in die Ks zu packen, anderes herum wäre es schon sinnvoller gewesen.


----------



## Z3rno (11. Dezember 2012)

Bei uns in der Schule werden sämtliche Rechner(genutzt für CAD und programmieren) nur mit i5 betrieben, das sind so gute 150, bau da mal überall ne GraKa ein, das kostet!
Gerade im office-Bereich wird sich das sicherlich so durchsetzen und ich denke in naher Zukunft kann man durchaus viele Spiele auf annehmbaren Settings nur mit IGPU zocken


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2012)

> Die erste echte Änderung stellt sich auf Seiten der iGPU ein, welche nun auf den Namen HD4600 lautet. Diese soll deutlich größer werden als die aktuelle iGPU der IvyBridge CPUs, und somit dann wohl einen Großteil des DIE-Space einnehmen. Überraschend hierbei ist, das sämtliche Modelle über die gleiche iGPU verfügen. Es hier also keine Abstufung mehr gibt.


 
Die HD4600 ist aber nicht das Topmodell; das Topmodell heißt wohl HD5000 oder HD6000 und steckt nur in einigen Mobil CPUs, die IGPs aller Desktop-Haswells sind beschnitten bzw. es werden sogar andere DIEs mit kleinerer IGP verwendet. Auch den dezidierten VRAM bekommen nur ein paar mobile Ableger.



> Für HPC-Fans sicherlich eine gute Nachricht, da die kleinen CPUs nicht mehr mit kleineren iGPUs daher kommen.


 
Welcher HPC läuft mit kleinen CPUs und dicken IGPs? Ich weiß, du träumst von Serversystemen mit Rechenknoten aus 4 AMD Jaguar Quadcores samt IGPs inkl. GPGPU aber aktuell und in absehbarer Zukunft bist du damit eher alleine und auch Intel plant die CPUs und vor allem auch deren IGP definitiv nicht für diesen Einsatzbereich.



> aber auch eine so wohl noch nie dagewesene Stagnation im Bereich der CPU-Performance.


 
Das sehe ich nicht so. Der (grob geschätzte) Leistungsgewinn/Takt/Kern dürfte durchaus zumindest im Bereich des "Üblichen" liegen und übertrifft vermutlich den Leistungsgewinn beim Wechsel Westmere->Sandy Bridge.

Im Mobilbereich gibt es vermutlich auch teils deutliche Takterhöhungen, vor allem bei den Modellen ohne IGP Vollausbau, auch die 35/37W LV-Quadcores werden wohl ausgebaut, diese haben bereits mit Ivy Bridge erheblich mehr Leistung in diese Klasse gebracht.

Der wichtigste Grund dafür das der 1150 nicht mehr Kerne bekommt ist, das es sich bei dieser Plattform in Wesentlichen um eine aufgebohrte Mobilplattform handelt und im Mobilbereich sind mehr Kerne aus Energieeffizienzgründen aktuell nicht wirklich sinnvoll.



> Gleichzeitig hinkt Intel auf AMD auf Seiten der iGPU stark zurück und kann auch nicht wirklich Boden gut machen. Gerade diese ist aber ein immer wichtiges Verkaufargument geworden, da für Bürorechner, aber auch Mobile-Devices immer öfter auf eine teure und vergleichsweise "stromhungrige" dedizierte GPU verzichtet werden kann. Intel will und kann hier natürlich AMD nicht das Feld überlassen. Die nun zu Tage tretende Stagnation auf Seiten der CPU bei gleichzeitig forcierter iGPU Entwicklung ist daher auch keineswegs verwunderlich, auch wenn viele dies wohl ungern wahr haben wollen.



Für Büro-PCs ist die Leistung der IGP (schon lange) bequem ausreichend, hier ist die 3D Leistung in der Regel vernachlässigbar, wichtig sind eher Features wie Multidisplay Fähigkeiten, eventuell Videobeschleunigung, Anschlussvielfalt, unterstützte Auflösung. Das ist auch der Grund dafür warum es bei den Desktop CPUs die GPU eben nicht im Vollausbau gibt.

Wichtig ist die GPU vor allem im Mobilbereich, insbesondere bei Tablets, Subnotebooks/"Ultrabooks" und UMPCs ohne dezidierte GPU. Da die gesamte Sockel 1150 Plattform aber im Wesentlichen auf der Mobilplattform basiert und die selben DIEs benutzt bekommt sie wohl oder übel auch die IGPs, schaden kann es ja nicht.

Lediglich die Tatsache das es kein eigenes Sechskern DIE ohne IGP für 1150er Desktop Core i7 CPUs als "Mittelklassetopmodelle" gibt ist der Konkurrenzunfähigkeit von AMD zu verdanken.



> Und? So richtig schlägt das nur mit SMT durch. Bei einem Thread wirds schwierig alle 4 Ports parallel zu versorgen.
> 
> Und selbst mit SMT sind maximal 33% mehr IPC drin, aber da musst du wirklich den Best-Case haben, was du im Allgemeinen nicht haben wirst. Gerade Int-Code hat oft/öfters viele branches. Mit mehr als 10% mehr CPU-Leistung würde ich nicht rechnen für bestehende Anwendungen. Das ist NICHTS was ein Aufrüstgrund darstellt.


 
Na ja... kommt auf die Aufgabe an...

Das Out-of-Order Fenster wurde auch vergrößert und die Sprungvorhersage verbessert um die zusätzlichen Ports (auch mit einem Thread) besser auslasten zu können.

Auch hier muss man die Mobilfokussierung bedenken: im Mobilbereich kommen vor allem Dualcores, selten (maximal) Quadcores zum Einsatz, die aber fast immer SMT haben und nutzen.



			
				Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> > Das dürfte so nicht stimmen, intel hat am letzten IDF angekündigt auch bei der 1150 Plattform, etwas abgespeckt, die Straps einzuführen wie sie auf der Sockel 2011 Plattform vorhanden sind - damit kann dann jedes Modell übertaktet werden:
> >
> > Neue OC-Features zu Haswell-CPUs veröffentlicht: Straps und direkte Verknüpfung mit HW-Bot
> >
> ...


 
Es gab, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, einige Aussagen von Intel das die Einschränkung des Referenztakt-OC bei Sandy Bridge/1155 eine nicht in der Form beabsichtigte "Nebenwirkung" und ein Fehler war/ist.

Außerdem ist (siehe Link) die Einführung von Reftakt Straps für Sockel 1150 praktisch angekündigt. Das es Straps gibt muss aber nicht heißen das alle CPUs diese "akzeptieren" (siehe 2011er Xeon-OC Drama)


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Der wichtigste Grund dafür das der 1150 nicht mehr Kerne bekommt ist, das es sich bei dieser Plattform in Wesentlichen um eine aufgebohrte Mobilplattform handelt und im Mobilbereich sind mehr Kerne aus Energieeffizienzgründen aktuell nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


 
Das sehe ich auch so.
Die Desktop Modelle sind nur ein Abfallprodukt der mobilen Sparte.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die HD4600 ist aber nicht das Topmodell; das Topmodell heißt wohl HD5000 oder HD6000 und steckt nur in einigen Mobil CPUs, die IGPs aller Desktop-Haswells sind beschnitten bzw. es werden sogar andere DIEs mit kleinerer IGP verwendet. Auch den dezidierten VRAM bekommen nur ein paar mobile Ableger.


Und wo sage ich, dass das das Topmodell sein soll?

Selbst die GT2 wird ziemlich sicher den Großteil des Chips in Beschlag nehmen. Auf jeden Fall mehr als die CPU. Mehr habe ich auch nicht gesagt....



> Welcher HPC läuft mit kleinen CPUs und dicken IGPs? Ich weiß, du träumst von Serversystemen mit Rechenknoten aus 4 AMD Jaguar Quadcores samt IGPs inkl. GPGPU aber aktuell und in absehbarer Zukunft bist du damit eher alleine und auch Intel plant die CPUs und vor allem auch deren IGP definitiv nicht für diesen Einsatzbereich.


Ich kaufe ein T 

Sollte natürlich HTPC heisen.



> Das sehe ich nicht so. Der (grob geschätzte) Leistungsgewinn/Takt/Kern dürfte durchaus zumindest im Bereich des "Üblichen" liegen und übertrifft vermutlich den Leistungsgewinn beim Wechsel Westmere->Sandy Bridge.
> 
> Im Mobilbereich gibt es vermutlich auch teils deutliche Takterhöhungen, vor allem bei den Modellen ohne IGP Vollausbau, auch die 35/37W LV-Quadcores werden wohl ausgebaut, diese haben bereits mit Ivy Bridge erheblich mehr Leistung in diese Klasse gebracht.
> 
> Der wichtigste Grund dafür das der 1150 nicht mehr Kerne bekommt ist, das es sich bei dieser Plattform in Wesentlichen um eine aufgebohrte Mobilplattform handelt und im Mobilbereich sind mehr Kerne aus Energieeffizienzgründen aktuell nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


Und was juckt mich bei einer Betrachtung der Desktop!-CPUs der Mobil-Bereich?



> Für Büro-PCs ist die Leistung der IGP (schon lange) bequem ausreichend, hier ist die 3D Leistung in der Regel vernachlässigbar, wichtig sind eher Features wie Multidisplay Fähigkeiten, eventuell Videobeschleunigung, Anschlussvielfalt, unterstützte Auflösung. Das ist auch der Grund dafür warum es bei den Desktop CPUs die GPU eben nicht im Vollausbau gibt.
> 
> Wichtig ist die GPU vor allem im Mobilbereich, insbesondere bei Tablets, Subnotebooks/"Ultrabooks" und UMPCs ohne dezidierte GPU. Da die gesamte Sockel 1150 Plattform aber im Wesentlichen auf der Mobilplattform basiert und die selben DIEs benutzt bekommt sie wohl oder übel auch die IGPs, schaden kann es ja nicht.
> 
> Lediglich die Tatsache das es kein eigenes Sechskern DIE ohne IGP für 1150er Desktop Core i7 CPUs als "Mittelklassetopmodelle" gibt ist der Konkurrenzunfähigkeit von AMD zu verdanken.


Du hast aber auch im Bereich CAD usw. noch immer mehr als genug Bereiche, wo du mehr iGPU Power mehr als ansprechend finden kannst. 

GPU Power hat man fast nie zu viel. Vor allem in Zeiten von OpenCL kann man GPU-Power sehr nutzbringen einsetzen. Man braucht halt nur die richtige Software. Je mehr iGPUs aber an Bedeutung gewinnen, um so interessanter/lohnend werden solche Programme eben auch.



> Na ja... kommt auf die Aufgabe an...
> 
> Das Out-of-Order Fenster wurde auch vergrößert und die Sprungvorhersage verbessert um die zusätzlichen Ports (auch mit einem Thread) besser auslasten zu können.
> 
> Auch hier muss man die Mobilfokussierung bedenken: im Mobilbereich kommen vor allem Dualcores, selten (maximal) Quadcores zum Einsatz, die aber fast immer SMT haben und nutzen.


Wiederum, was juckt einen der Mobil-Bereich? Hier gings vordergründig um den Desktop.... Und da bringt es eben maximal 33% Performancesteigerung im Bestcase. Im Normalfall kannste dich wohl über 5% freuen. Vor allem haben die meisten CPUs eben KEIN SMT, womit der Nutzen eben noch geringer wird.



> Es gab, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, einige Aussagen von Intel das die Einschränkung des Referenztakt-OC bei Sandy Bridge/1155 eine nicht in der Form beabsichtigte "Nebenwirkung" und ein Fehler war/ist.
> 
> Außerdem ist (siehe Link) die Einführung von Reftakt Straps für Sockel 1150 praktisch angekündigt. Das es Straps gibt muss aber nicht heißen das alle CPUs diese "akzeptieren" (siehe 2011er Xeon-OC Drama)


 Und? Intel erzählt viel, wenn der Tag lang ist bzgl OC....


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2012)

> Selbst die GT2 wird ziemlich sicher den Großteil des Chips in Beschlag nehmen. Auf jeden Fall mehr als die CPU. Mehr habe ich auch nicht gesagt....


 
Eine unsichere Prognose...

Ich würde nichts darauf verwetten auch wenn der IGP Anteil relativ zu SB etwas wachsen wird; etwas Spielraum ist aber noch.



> Und was juckt mich bei einer Betrachtung der Desktop!-CPUs der Mobil-Bereich?


 
Es sind "Nebenprodukte" der Mobilsparte, man muss jede Entwicklung in diesem Kontext betrachten.



> Du hast aber auch im Bereich CAD usw. noch immer mehr als genug Bereiche, wo du mehr iGPU Power mehr als ansprechend finden kannst.
> 
> GPU Power hat man fast nie zu viel. Vor allem in Zeiten von OpenCL kann man GPU-Power sehr nutzbringen einsetzen. Man braucht halt nur die richtige Software. Je mehr iGPUs aber an Bedeutung gewinnen, um so interessanter/lohnend werden solche Programme eben auch.


 
IGP in der CAD Workstation? Davon sind wir noch weit entfernt, sicherlich auch mit Haswell. Am ehesten noch im mobilen Bereich dann aber mit dem Vollausbau. Intel macht auch keine Anstalten an zertifizierten Treibern o.Ä. zu arbeiten.

Auch GPGPU ist, insbesondere mit Intel IGPs aktuell und wohl auch im Haswell Zeitalter (leider) kein allzu großes Thema, das gilt insbesondere für klassische Bürorechner.

Die vielleicht sinnvollste, massentaugliche Verwendung der IGP im GPGPU Betrieb wäre meiner Meinung nach die Nutzung als dezidierter Physikbeschleuniger in Spielen allerdings scheinen die Spieleentwickler nicht viel davon zu halten.



> Wiederum, was juckt einen der Mobil-Bereich? Hier gings vordergründig um den Desktop.... Und da bringt es eben maximal 33% Performancesteigerung im Bestcase. Im Normalfall kannste dich wohl über 5% freuen. Vor allem haben die meisten CPUs eben KEIN SMT, womit der Nutzen eben noch geringer wird.


 
Wie gesagt: Diese CPUs sind ein lediglich taktseitig aufgebohrtes Nebenprodukt der Mobilsparte, daher muss man jede Entwicklung in diesem Kontext betrachten.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Dezember 2012)

Naja, da muss man nicht sonderlich viel Phantasie für aufwenden, das man wahrscheinlich GPU-DIE-Space >= CPU-DIE-Space wird. 

Schau dir doch mal IB an. Da hat man 16 CUs, die ca. so groß sind wie 3 Cores inkl des jeweiligen LLC. Ohne LLC ist man bereits jetzt größer als der reine CPU-Part.

Da werden die 20 CUs der GT2 wohl größer werden als 4 Cores. Spätestens die 40CU Version, welche aber wohl nur im Mobile-Bereich kommt, wird definitiv deutlichst größer werden. 100% klar ist das ja anscheind noch nicht.

Dank der Anbindung über den Ringbus kann man da auch relativ schnell/einfach ne Änderung vollziehen. Ziemlich modular das Design.


----------



## Ratracer008 (11. Dezember 2012)

Die sollten lieber schnellere CPUs bauen und die iGPU aus den K-Modellen entfernen


----------



## Seabound (12. Dezember 2012)

Fände ich auch am Besten! Ich hätte wirklich gerne die Möglichkeit, mich für oder gegen iGPU zu entscheiden. Ich würde für ohne iGPU zur Not auch mehr zahlen.


----------



## ravenhearth (13. Dezember 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, da muss man nicht sonderlich viel Phantasie für aufwenden, das man wahrscheinlich GPU-DIE-Space >= CPU-DIE-Space wird. [...]



Die IGP ist kleiner, als du glaubst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Broow (13. Dezember 2012)

Hmmmm. Für mich wirds kein Haswell geben 
1. reicht mein Lynnfield noch aus & 2. Habe ich kein Geld dafür übrig gerade & 3. ISt mir der Leistungszuwachs zu schwach 
Den Leistungssprung find ich natürlich klasse für die "normalen" konsumenten bzw die Laprop nutzer  Mir bringt die IgPU nichts wei wohl 95% der USer hier im Forum auch


----------



## Floletni (14. Dezember 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Für Besitzer einer SB CPU wie dem 2x00k zeichnet sich also eine weitere Generation ohne Anreize für Aufrüstungen ab. Auf der einen Seite natürlich gut für die Besitzer einer solchen CPU, da diese kein Geld ausgeben zu brauchen um aktuelle Hardware zu besitzen, auf der anderen Seite aber auch
> 
> .......
> 
> Wie bereits seit längerem von mir prognostiziert sieht Intel keinerlei Veranlassung darin, sich im CPU-Bereich weiter zu entwickeln, da auf der einen Seite AMD keine Gefahr darstellt, und auf der anderen Seite man ansonsten seinen eigenen High-End CPUs der S2011 Platform Konkurrenz machen würde.



Du schreibst das alles so als hätte Intel nichts am CPU-Teil gemacht. Die Meisten in den Foren plappern das auch noch leider nach.

Klar wurde an der Architektur viel verbessert. Neben AVX2, wurde der Front-End weiter verbessert, Spannungswandler sitzen direkt auf der CPU, transactional Memory kommt genau wie noch viele andere Sachen hinzu.

Anandtech hat da ein sehr schönen und umfangreichen Artikel dazu veröffentlicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Dezember 2012)

Der CPU-Part wurde sogar stellenweise massiv aufgebohrt.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

Was bleibt aber am Ende davon hängen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Dezember 2012)

Abwarten, ich schätze mal 10+ Prozent werden es schon sein (abhängig vom workload).


----------



## Floletni (14. Dezember 2012)

Und Abhängig von der Unterstützung der neuen Technologien. Bulldozer konnte aus AVX auch nicht den großen Nutzen ziehen.

ca 10% im Durchschnitt werden schon hinkommen.


----------



## matty2580 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich vermute eher durchschnittlich weniger in Games.
Und damit werde ich auch diese Generation überspringen.

Damals hätte ich nie vermutet, dass mein 955-er so lange in meinem PC sein wird....
Mal sehen, vielleicht Ivy-Brige-E?


----------



## Floletni (14. Dezember 2012)

Ivy Bridge-E wird am Ende mehr kosten als Haswell und gleichzeitig bestimmt nicht so schnell wie Haswell sein. Im Vergleich zu IB wird IB-E ca. 5% schneller sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Dezember 2012)

Wie kommst du auf fünf Prozent? IVB EP bietet als i7 sechs Kerne statt vier wie IVB DT.


----------



## Memphys (14. Dezember 2012)

Gut, dann muss ich ja nicht bereuen das ich gestern meinen 3570k + Board bestellt hab


----------



## cryzen (14. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Haswell ist voll langweilig. Die iGPU interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Kaum Mehrleistung der CPU. Noch mehr langweilig. Andererseits freut es mich natürlich, dass ich mir das Aufrüsten sparen kann. Vermutlich noch für recht lange Zeit. Intel nimmt eindeutig den Fuß vom Gas.


  Ist auch nicht wikrlich schlimm finde ich reicht schon jetzt jedes Jahr aufruesten zu muessen bei der GPU teuer genug .obwohl ich mir eh Haswell hole xD


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Abwarten, ich schätze mal 10+ Prozent werden es schon sein (abhängig vom workload).


 
10 % sind kein Grund zum Aufrüsten. Zumindest nicht von SB oder IB. Da kann aufgebort worden sein wie will. Welcher Konsolenport braucht die Leistung?!?


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2012)

Minecraft


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Welcher Konsolenport braucht die Leistung?


Kommende Ports


----------



## OctoCore (14. Dezember 2012)

Mein x264-Port. Außerdem sind 10% zu Ivy schon 21 % zu Sandy. Da wird es ganz langsam interessant.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Dezember 2012)

ravenhearth schrieb:


> Die IGP ist kleiner, als du glaubst.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Sehr interessant!

Kannte ich jetzt gar nicht.

Ich bin da jetzt schon sehr baff, wie die die iGPU geschrumpft haben. Die hat mit mehr EUs relativ gesehen nicht mehr Flächenanteil als die CPU, an der sich ja nicht so viel tut, wie bei der iGPU.

Da scheint Intel gute Arbeit geleistet zu haben, was die iGPU betrifft. Das ist schon sehr überraschend. Soo viel sollte sich nämlich durch die Verbesserungen an den Cores nicht an der CPU-Size tun.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf fünf Prozent? IVB EP bietet als i7 sechs Kerne statt vier wie IVB DT.


 
Wir werden sehen ob Ivy E mit 6 Kernen in Games schneller ist als Haswell mit 4 Kernen.
Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Dezember 2012)

Erwartet das wirklich jemand?

Da stehen Kosten/Nutzen einfach in absolut keinen Verhältnis zueinander.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Erwartet das wirklich jemand?



Keine Ahnung aber irgendwie denken einige Leute dass der i7 wegen SMT ein paar Jahre länger durchhalten kann als ein i5.
Und ein 6 Kerner eben noch länger weil in 5 Jahren laufen die Spiele mit 20 Threads und schon rentiert es sich dass heute viel Geld ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Floletni (14. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf fünf Prozent? IVB EP bietet als i7 sechs Kerne statt vier wie IVB DT.



Da wir hier auf PCGH sind, komme ich auf 5% weil die meisten damit Spielen. Und bei Spielen werden die 6 Kerne nie richtig ausgereizt. Andere Anwendungen werden sich natürlich über mehr Kerne freuen.


----------



## Superwip (14. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt durchaus Spiele, welche 6 (oder sogar mehr) Kerne gut ausreizen können, ein Paradebeispiel ist etwa BF3 im Multiplayer oder RUSE, beide Spiele fordern den CPU auch grundsätzlich sehr stark.

In Zukunft wird sich der CPU Leistungsbedarf im Schnitt sicher nicht verringern und die Parallelisierbarkeit weiter verbessern.


----------



## matty2580 (14. Dezember 2012)

Es werden mehr Games werden, die besser parallelisiert sind.
Mich persönlich würde der Nachfolger des i7-3930K interessieren.


----------



## Floletni (15. Dezember 2012)

Klar werden es mehr werden. Die Frage ist nur wann. Die nächste Konsolen-Generation wird ja wohl 2014 erscheinen. Bis dahin sollten 4 Kerne locker reichen, ohne groß an Leistung einzubüßen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Mich persönlich würde der Nachfolger des i7-3930K interessieren.


 
Mich nicht. Der ist eben nur Ivy und hat wieder nur 6 Kerne. Also vielleicht 5-10% schneller. Lohnt also nicht.


----------



## matty2580 (15. Dezember 2012)

Von einem 3930k @4,5 GHz, auf den Nachfolger aufzurüsten, lohnt sich auch kaum.
Aber von meinem 955-er schon...


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Von einem 3930k @4,5 GHz, auf den Nachfolger aufzurüsten, lohnt sich auch kaum.
> Aber von meinem 955-er schon...


 
Sinnvoller aus Spieler Sicht wäre es aber auf Haswell DT aufzurüsten.


----------



## matty2580 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich mache nicht nur Gaming mit meinem PC....


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich auch nicht.


----------



## belle (15. Dezember 2012)

Joa, so habe ich mir das in den letzten Wochen schon fast gedacht. Ich erhoffte mir anfangs zwar mehr Performance, zumal er einen neuen Sockel braucht (mal wieder), aber der 2500K war anscheinend eine gute Investition. 
Intel hat mit SB den Grundstein gelegt und die Nachfolger sind nur noch Updates, wie bei den Core2 65nm und 45nm Modellen.


----------



## Manner1a (15. Dezember 2012)

Ja wie jetzt Intel entwickelt den CPU-Part nicht weiter? Ein i5-3570 vernascht schon einen i7-2600 trotz weniger L3 Cache, welcher wiederum einen i7-990X in Games vernascht hat. Ivy Bridge ist eine ganze Ecke besser als Sandy Bridge aus meiner Sicht und das wird bei Haswell nicht anders sein. Zumindest sind mehr IPC und mehr Performance/Watt angestrebt und mit jedem Tick oder Tock hat Intel beim CPU-Part merkliche Verbesserungen erzielen können für das Geld, was sie beim Kauf verlangen können.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2012)

Ivy hat afiak 10% mehr Leistung da von "vernascht"  zu reden ist sehr weit her geholt, da müsste Ivy mind 150% der Leistung von Sandy haben.
10% sollte kaum bzw gar nicht spürbar sein.
Also erstmal informieren bevor man Müll labert, es loht sich für die CPU nicht upzudaten,


----------



## Juano (15. Dezember 2012)

Lohnt es sich auf die Haswells umzusteigen von nem X4 965 BE OC?
War eigentlich recht entschlossen zu wechseln, aber bei den News..
vielleicht eher auf die 3570K gehen, falls die nochmal im Preis fällt, ist ja fast das gleiche,
wer benutzt den in so eine CPU eine iGPU??


----------



## Skysnake (15. Dezember 2012)

die Preise werden aber nicht fallen...

und ziemlich viele Leute nutzen die iGPU in so ner CPU. Praktisch die meisten Bürorechner werden wohl inzwischen auf die iGPU setzen, so lange man nicht zwingend ne leistungsstarke dedizierte GPU braucht. Da rede ich dann aber von Tesla/FirePro.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Die sollten lieber schnellere CPUs bauen und die iGPU aus den K-Modellen entfernen



Und warum? Was stört dich denn die IGP in den K-Modellen. Slten so einen Blödsinn gelesen. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Fände ich auch am Besten! Ich hätte wirklich gerne die Möglichkeit, mich für oder gegen iGPU zu entscheiden. Ich würde für ohne iGPU zur Not auch mehr zahlen.



Ebenso. Was stört dich denn bitte an der IGP?
Hast du dadurch irgendwelche Nachteile?



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 10 % sind kein Grund zum Aufrüsten. Zumindest nicht von SB oder IB. Da kann aufgebort worden sein wie will. Welcher Konsolenport braucht die Leistung?!?


 
Wer der Meinung ist immer die nächste Generation mitnehmen zu müssen - wir sprechen hier von nem Update nach ca. 1 Jahr - der kauft meiner Meinung nach einfach falsch.
Selbst wenn es - um mal in irgendeinem realitischen Rahmen zu bleiben - 20-30% Mehrleistung wären würde ich mir bei Leuten an den Kopf fassen die da nach einem Jahr schon wieder 250-300€ für nen i7 ausgeben.


@Topic:
Ich denke nicht das der Sprung von Ivy auf Haswell so klein ausfallen wird.
Bereits von Sandy auf Ivy hatte man iirc 11% Leistungssteigerung bei der CPU. Da wird man bei einem Architekturwechsel wohl mehr rausholen können.
Was am Ende genau bei rumkommt werden wir ja noch sehen.
Aber scheinbar ist es ja im Trend entweder total mitzufiebern oder alles schlechtzureden. Beispiele: Bulldozer wird der Brüller, Haswell wird total der Flopp. 

Zum Nutzen von SMT:
Ich finde SMT wird extrem oft bei Intel eingesetzt und daher wird die Leistung wohl auch teilweise merklich durch die 4 Integer Ports zunehmen.
Beispielsweise nehme ich an das der Leistungsunterschied zwischen i3 und i5 schrumpft und der i7 sich endlich mal deutlicher vom i5 absetzt. Vom DT i5 meine ich natürlich.
Im mobilen Bereuch wird nämlich grade der i5 davon profitieren, da dort ja afaik alle 2 Kerne + SMT haben.

Schade ist eigentlich nur, das die i3, Pentiums und Celerons so spät kommen werden. Der Ivy i3 ist zwar jetzt schon ne Weile auf dem Markt aber die Ivy Celerons und weitere Pentiums sollen erst im Frühjahr auf den Markt kommen.
Die könnte man sich mmn gleich sparen und mit Haswell fortsetzen. So werden die Haswell Celerons und Pentiums vllt erst 2014 aufschlagen, was natürlich sehr schade ist, da man solang noch auf den alten Sockel 1155 setzen muss.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

Juano schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich auf die Haswells umzusteigen von nem X4 965 BE OC?


 
Würde ich mal sagen ja. Alleine wegen der Leistung und der Features. Wieso also nicht wenn du das Geld hast?


----------



## MistaKrizz (15. Dezember 2012)

Vlt. wirds dann auch endlich für Gamer einen Kaufgrund zum i7 geben....


MFG

PS: mich würde mal interessieren, in wie weit sich der obligatorische Intel-Aufkleber verändert


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

AMD hat die Firma gekauft die die Intel Aufkleber herstellt.


----------



## MistaKrizz (15. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> AMD hat die Firma gekauft die die Intel Aufkleber herstellt.


 
 (sprachlos...)
also bekommen wir AMD i7/i5/i3-Sticker


----------



## matty2580 (15. Dezember 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das der Sprung von Ivy auf Haswell so klein ausfallen wird.
> Bereits von Sandy auf Ivy hatte man iirc 11% Leistungssteigerung bei der CPU. Da wird man bei einem Architekturwechsel wohl mehr rausholen können.
> Was am Ende genau bei rumkommt werden wir ja noch sehen.


  Also eine Vermutung von Dir? 11% ?, woher hast Du die Zahl?

Test: Intel
Ivy Bridge im Test: Core i7-3770K, Core i5-3570K und Core i5-3550 unter der Lupe - Ivy Bridge im Test: Spiele- und Anwendungsleistung (CPU)

  CB macht das recht übersichtlich. Ich sehe da keine 11% im Durchschnitt bei der CPU.
  Dazu kommt, dass der Cheffredakteur von CB selbst bei Intel arbeitet, und Hoffnungen schon gedämpft hat.
  Deinen Optimismus kann ich da nicht teilen....


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Dezember 2012)

Warum sollte sich der Intel Aufkleber verändern? Hab ich was verpasst? 



matty2580 schrieb:


> Also eine Vermutung von Dir? 11% ?, woher hast Du die Zahl?
> 
> Test: Intel
> Ivy Bridge im Test: Core i7-3770K, Core i5-3570K und Core i5-3550 unter der Lupe - Ivy Bridge im Test: Spiele- und Anwendungsleistung (CPU)
> ...


 
iirc = if i remeber correct

Und das habe ich in dem Fall nicht. Tut mir Leid für die "11%" es waren weniger.
Der Cb Chefredakteur arbeitet bei Intel? Wusste ich gar nicht.


----------



## MistaKrizz (15. Dezember 2012)

Meines Wissens hat sich der Sticker von Nehalem auf Sandy-Bridge verändert... warum sollte er sich von Sandy auf haswell denn nicht verändern?


MFG


----------



## matty2580 (15. Dezember 2012)

Computerbase-Gründer Thomas Hübner wechselt zu Intel

Deshalb gab es schon üble Spekulationen, dass CB nicht mehr neutral ist.
Stimmt aber nicht, wie z.B. der Test von Vishera zeigt.
Der war voll pro AMD, und viel zu optimistisch. Vishera ist nicht schlecht, aber noch lange kein "Phönix aus der Asche".


----------



## belle (15. Dezember 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ebenso. Was stört dich denn bitte an der IGP?
> Hast du dadurch irgendwelche Nachteile?


 
Ich würde sagen, dass die Leutchen lieber ein 20€ günstigeres K-Modell ohne iGPU hätten, weil wir (ich kenne niemanden) es nicht nutzen (von HTPCs mal abgesehen).
Ich brauche die auch nicht für Notfälle bei defekter Grafikkarte, dafür habe ich eine 5970 Toxic als Backup.


----------



## Manner1a (15. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ivy hat afiak 10% mehr Leistung da von "vernascht"  zu reden ist sehr weit her geholt, da müsste Ivy mind 150% der Leistung von Sandy haben.
> 10% sollte kaum bzw gar nicht spürbar sein.
> Also erstmal informieren bevor man Müll labert, es loht sich für die CPU nicht upzudaten,


 
Vom Gesamtpaket mit Kosten für die Plattform und die CPU rede ich, ggf. von Lautstärke und vom Stromverbrauch sowie den neuen Befehlssätzen, von der Möglichkeit die CPU zu übertakten auch wenn man kein Profi ist dank UEFI und natürlich die in Games gestiegene Leistung, für jeden erschwinglich. Im Gesamtpaket ist Ivy für mich ca. 130% besser als Sandy (rechnet man jeden Faktor stumpf gegen von Preis über Verbrauch bis zu den einzelnen Benchmarks). Natürlich hat Ivy keine 150% mehr IPC, doch bin ich mit den Fortschritten durch Ivy sehr zufrieden, genau wie mit meinem Sandy Bridge.


----------



## matty2580 (15. Dezember 2012)

Du weißt aber schon, dass sich Sandy Bridge teilweise deutlich besser übertakten lässt als Ivy Bridge.

Overclocking: Kritik an Wärmeleitmittel bei Intels Ivy Bridge - Golem.de
http://www.tomshardware.de/Ivy-Brid...ocking-ubertaktung-Prozessor,news-247450.html


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich der Intel Aufkleber verändern? Hab ich was verpasst?



Wenn du das Hologramm drehst erscheint ein AMD Logo.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2012)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Vom Gesamtpaket mit Kosten für die Plattform und die CPU rede ich, ggf. von Lautstärke und vom Stromverbrauch sowie den neuen Befehlssätzen, von der Möglichkeit die CPU zu übertakten auch wenn man kein Profi ist dank UEFI und natürlich die in Games gestiegene Leistung, für jeden erschwinglich. Im Gesamtpaket ist Ivy für mich ca. 130% besser als Sandy (rechnet man jeden Faktor stumpf gegen von Preis über Verbrauch bis zu den einzelnen Benchmarks). Natürlich hat Ivy keine 150% mehr IPC, doch bin ich mit den Fortschritten durch Ivy sehr zufrieden, genau wie mit meinem Sandy Bridge.


 Eine CPU hat keine Lautstärke, der Minderverbauch rechnet sich erst nach ewigkeiten und die Befehlssätze sind für die meisten Spiele, Office Wolh überflüssig.
Sandy lässt sich auch einfach übertakten, übrigens gab es dort auch schon ein UEFI.
Also lohnt es sich gar nicht.


----------



## Floletni (16. Dezember 2012)

belle schrieb:


> Joa, so habe ich mir das in den letzten Wochen schon fast gedacht. Ich erhoffte mir anfangs zwar mehr Performance, zumal er einen neuen Sockel braucht (mal wieder), aber der 2500K war anscheinend eine gute Investition.
> Intel hat mit SB den Grundstein gelegt und die Nachfolger sind nur noch Updates, wie bei den Core2 65nm und 45nm Modellen.


 


Manner1a schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt Intel entwickelt den CPU-Part nicht weiter? Ein i5-3570 vernascht schon einen i7-2600 trotz weniger L3 Cache, welcher wiederum einen i7-990X in Games vernascht hat. Ivy Bridge ist eine ganze Ecke besser als Sandy Bridge aus meiner Sicht und das wird bei Haswell nicht anders sein. Zumindest sind mehr IPC und mehr Performance/Watt angestrebt und mit jedem Tick oder Tock hat Intel beim CPU-Part merkliche Verbesserungen erzielen können für das Geld, was sie beim Kauf verlangen können.


 
Wie gesagt: AnandTech - Intel's Haswell Architecture Analyzed: Building a New PC and a New Intel

Mit Haswell wird sehr wohl viel geändert.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Zum Nutzen von SMT:
> Ich finde SMT wird extrem oft bei Intel eingesetzt und daher wird die Leistung wohl auch teilweise merklich durch die 4 Integer Ports zunehmen.
> Beispielsweise nehme ich an das der Leistungsunterschied zwischen i3 und i5 schrumpft und der i7 sich endlich mal deutlicher vom i5 absetzt. Vom DT i5 meine ich natürlich.
> Im mobilen Bereuch wird nämlich grade der i5 davon profitieren, da dort ja afaik alle 2 Kerne + SMT haben.
> ...



Warum sollen die mobilen denn nicht von der verbesserten Integerleistung provitieren. Die haben genau wie ihre Desktop Kollegen 2 Kerne und HT. Am Ende werden die mobilen i3 genau wie die Desktop i3 gleich zulegen. 
Das die kleineren CPU müssen so lange auf sich warten, weil der Prozess noch neu ist und entsprechend wenig kapazitäten vorhanden sind. Also bringt man zuerst die etwas teueren Prozessoren. Nebenbei entsteht Auschuss, den man für die Pentiums und Celerons nehmen kann und sammelt den entsprechend. Im Laufe der Zeit kommen Kapazitäten hinzu (durch weitere Umrüstungen, bessere Ausbeute) und man kann dann die Prozessoren für die breite Masse (Pentium, Celeron) auf den Markt lassen.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Dezember 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Also eine Vermutung von Dir? 11% ?, woher hast Du die Zahl?
> 
> Test: Intel
> Ivy Bridge im Test: Core i7-3770K, Core i5-3570K und Core i5-3550 unter der Lupe - Ivy Bridge im Test: Spiele- und Anwendungsleistung (CPU)
> ...


 


Floletni schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: AnandTech - Intel's Haswell Architecture Analyzed: Building a New PC and a New Intel
> 
> Mit Haswell wird sehr wohl viel geändert.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe nie gesagt das die mobilen Prozessoren nicht zunehmen, sondern das grade diese zunehmen, das SMT dort verbreiteteter ist.
Warum ich den i3 nicht erwähnt habe? Weil ich davon ausging das keinen mobilen i3 mehr kommen. Irgendwo gabs da mal ne Folie zu. 

Die kleinen CPUs entstehen nicht durch Aussschuss der großen. Intel leistet sich den Luxus verschiedene Dies herzustellen. Einen für i5 und i7 und ebenfalls einen für i3 sowie warscheinlich Pentium und Celeron. Man fängt einfach wesentlich später mit der Herstellung der kleinen an.


----------



## Floletni (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube kaum das Intel die schlechten DIEs wegwirft. Klar hat Intel Masken mit 2 Kernen und der kleinen Grafikeinheit aber teilweise werden sie auch beschnittene größere DIEs einestzen.

Die i3 werden weiter bestehen bleiben, wäre doof wenn sie ihr größetes Standbeinabsägen würden. Die Roadmaps die veröffentlicht werden handeln leider meistens nur über die i5 und i7. Roadmaps mit i3 und kleiner kommen erst spät zu Tage.

Bei mir kam das so an als wenn die Desktop i3 an Leistung zu legen und die mobilen nicht


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2012)

Die i3 und Pentium und Celeron. Also alles was 2 Kerne hat benutzen die gleiche Maske.


----------



## Manner1a (16. Dezember 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass sich Sandy Bridge teilweise deutlich besser übertakten lässt als Ivy Bridge.
> 
> Overclocking: Kritik an Wärmeleitmittel bei Intels Ivy Bridge - Golem.de
> Overclocking: Ivy Bridge läuft heißer als Sandy Bridge


 
Yeah, habe davon gehört und wer nicht übertaktet, hat damit sowieso kein Problem. Vor allem gibt´s viele Käufer, die eine CPU nicht kaufen, um sie zu übertakten, sondern weil der Prozessor einen Job zu machen hat. 

Ich selbst bin mit den Fortschritten bei Ivy Bridge sehr zufrieden. Man müsste einen Sandy schon etwas übertakten, um die gleichen Ergebnisse zu erzielen, will man überhaupt an die Leistung von Ivy Bridge rankommen. Denn der Werks-Turbo reicht mir schon. Es gibt durchaus Situationen, wo 1 Kern mal kurzzeitig ausgelastet wird, aber diese Gefühlsduselei durch Overclocking ist nichts für mich.

An sich ist es aber ein technisch interessantes Feld, um Erfahrungen zu sammeln für die nächste Generation. Aus diesem Grund hat Intel auch ein parr Cent am Wärmeleitmittel gespart, einfach weil sie´s können ohne dass Verbraucher einen echten Nachteil dadurch haben. 

Der Verbrauchs-Unterschied kommt eben dann zustande, wenn man Ivy Bridge nicht übertaktet und die CPU einfach machen lässt. MfG


----------



## Floletni (17. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die i3 und Pentium und Celeron. Also alles was 2 Kerne hat benutzen die gleiche Maske.


 
In der Anfangszeit kann es aber trotzdem vorkommen das eine fehlerhafte 4-Kernmakse (3 Kerne funktionieren nur), beschnitten wird und als 2 Kern verkauft wird. Oder denkst du Intel wird solche Chips wegwerfen?


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2012)

Juano schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich auf die Haswells umzusteigen von nem X4 965 BE OC?



Ich bin von nem x4 965 be @ Sock auf den i7 3770k umgestiegen. Der Schritt war riesig. Glaubs mir!


----------

